# دورة في أجهزة تصوير الأمواج فوق الصوتية



## محمد بشير متولي (30 سبتمبر 2012)

المحاضرة الأولى مرفقه ...
يمكن مشاهدة فيديو عن الدورة ..
Ultrasound Part1 - YouTube


----------



## محمد بشير متولي (30 سبتمبر 2012)

*تتمة الدورة ...*

المحاضرة الثانية والثالثة والرابعة ...

Ultrasound part 4.mp4 - YouTube

يتبع....


----------



## futur3_3ngin33r (3 أكتوبر 2012)

مجهود طيب ومثمر ونسأل الله لك العون والتوفيق والجزاء الحسن.


----------



## محمد بشير متولي (3 أكتوبر 2012)

إن شاء الله سيكون هناك تتمه مفيده ..أسأل الله أن يؤجرنا عليها .


----------



## حمادة مروان (5 أكتوبر 2012)

مشكووووووووور جدا


----------



## حمادة مروان (6 أكتوبر 2012)

بس يا ريت اتنزل باقي المحاضرات


----------



## عمار المتوكل (12 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا جزيل


----------



## mohamadtaiara (19 أكتوبر 2012)

معلومات مفيدة تشكر عليها ننتظر البقية


----------



## سيدعبدالله (23 أكتوبر 2012)

احسنت


----------



## عبدالله تقلاوي (16 نوفمبر 2012)

مشكور يااخي محمد لكن طالب منك معلومة ؟ عندي جهاز موجات صوتية ماركة توشيبا محتاج لبرمجة هل عندك فكرة علي العلم انا مهندس لكن متخصص في ماكينات غسيل الكلي


----------



## محمد بشير متولي (25 نوفمبر 2012)

عبدالله تقلاوي قال:


> مشكور يااخي محمد لكن طالب منك معلومة ؟ عندي جهاز موجات صوتية ماركة توشيبا محتاج لبرمجة هل عندك فكرة علي العلم انا مهندس لكن متخصص في ماكينات غسيل الكلي


أرجو منك تحديد موديل الجهاز ، والعطل ...في حال حاجتك لسوفت ويير software للجهاز ...يمكنني مساعدتك بذلك . إن شاء الله .


----------



## محمد بشير متولي (25 نوفمبر 2012)

شرح للمخطط الصندوقي لجهاز تصوير بالأمواج فوق الصوتية ...
bloack.mp4 - 4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download

معذره هناك خطأ بالأسم ولكن الرابط صحيح ..block diagram .


----------



## rajai (25 نوفمبر 2012)

مشكور ...بارك الله بك


----------



## مهاجر (25 نوفمبر 2012)

*شكر وتقدير على جهدك*

السلام عليكم

مهندس محمد بشير 

اشكرك بإسم إدارة ملتقى المهندسين العرب على حبك في نشر الفائدة لأخوانك الأعضاء.

جزاك الله خير



محمد بشير متولي قال:


> المحاضرة الأولى مرفقه ...
> يمكن مشاهدة فيديو عن الدورة ..
> Ultrasound Part1 - YouTube


----------



## عاشقة الاردن (1 ديسمبر 2012)

يسلمو كثير ع المجهود الرائع


----------



## محمد بشير متولي (2 ديسمبر 2012)

*تتمة*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم أشكر كل من رد على الموضوع ، وأتمنى الفائدة للجميع . مما تميز به المسلمون وعلمائهم أن علماء الأندلس لم يضعوا أي حقوق ملكية لعلومهم بل حاولوا نشر العلم ...هذه بعض أفلام الفيديو عن علماءنا حيث يعود الفضل بعد الله عز وجل للعالم ابن الهيثم في التصوير .www.youtube.com/watch?v=PoZIgngGj3Yبالنسبة للدورة ...هذه التتمة ...وهناك المزيد إن شاء الله ...أساسيات : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aPcMu0MdDTwمخطط صندوقي ...https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a0lRskztPq8


----------



## فداء (11 ديسمبر 2012)

بارك الله لك


----------



## PHD Student (22 مارس 2013)

أرجو المساعدة في تعريفي على "ultrasoumd measuring bath" و لك جزيل الشكر


----------



## شكري عبد الرحمن (24 مارس 2013)

أشكرك أخ/محمد بشير متولي ولك أقول أنت رائع جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## anis al-theep (25 مارس 2013)

شكراا جزيلا بارك الله فيك


----------



## arasyaplastic (25 مارس 2013)

*أسس السيد المهندس ( محمد على محمد )
شركة أراسيا بلاستك للعزل والتبطين عام 2002 على أسس وقواعد قوية فى مجال العزل والتبطين بمواد
(البولى اثيلين _ الجيكوتكستيل _ p.v.c لينر)*​
 
*والمقصود بالعزل والتبطي*ن هى التكنولجيا الحديثة لعزل المياة والسوائل بجميع أنواعها وعزل الرطوبة وتبطين هى عملية حفظ المياة أو أى سوائل بجميع أنواعها من الفقدان أو التسريب .*وأيضا* تعمل الشركة فى مجال تجارة وبيع ماكينات اللحام واجهزة الاختبار الخاصة بجميع منتجات الشركة ومنتجات البلاستيك مع توافر مراكز الصيانة لدينا الخاص بمنتجاتنا 
*وأيضا* تعمل الشركة فى مجال تصنيع سلك اللحام الخاص بالاكستروجن .*وذلك* سعى للوصول الى تقديم أفضل المنتجات وأقوى خدمة لعملائها 
حيث أستطاعت شركة أراسيا بلاستيك طوال السنوات السابقة ان تبذل الجهد والعمل المتواصل المتطور لتحصل على ثقة وتقديرعملائها حتى اصبحت واحدة من كبرى الشركات العاملة فى مجال العزل والتبطين
وذالك من خلال خبراتها المتميزة والدقة المستخدمة فى أعمالها ومنتجاتها وألتزامها وقد شهدت الأونة الاخيرة فى كل من المجالات الزراعية والاستزراع السمكى والحيوانى والداجنى والانشائية والبترولية وبكل أنواعها ومجالاتها المتعددة توسعا هائلا فى كلا من المدن الجديدة والاراضى الصحراوية والساحلية استطاعت اراسيا بلاستيك من خلال تميزها لهذه الانشطة ان تكون رائدة التطور التكنولوجى الحديث فى مجالات العزل والتبطين.​ 


----------



## زدراستي (3 أبريل 2013)

thanks


----------



## belal-alsharaa (16 أبريل 2013)

ألف شكر استاذ محمد على المحاضرات الرائعة و وفقك الله


----------



## magdi209 (17 أبريل 2013)

مشكور جدا على المجهود


----------



## ihsan (1 يونيو 2016)

احسنت وبارك الله فيك


----------

